# Media



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Jackie, a COTS Surrogate who has had 4 straight babies and 1 host baby has been asked to appear on GMTV on Tuesday morning as she has just had another baby for another couple.

Will be worth watching 

Tashja xx


----------



## crownmum (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi Tashja

Sorry I missed this. 

Jackie is a lovely lady, who I remember from my COTS days. I am sure she was excellent. 

I read her recent article on the "net" though. 

Jayne


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

oh just seen this so sorry to have missed Jackie on GMTV....
Sam


----------

